# Antivirus for Pentium 3 - 512MB machine



## lemonadesoda (Apr 23, 2009)

OK, an oldie. But very reliable. Just being refreshed with OS reinstall. Ready for NAS and/or MSOffice use only. Nothing fancy.

But need an AV/firewall/malware tool. What do you all suggest given the low memory footprint and older CPU?


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 23, 2009)

Try Avira free version.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 23, 2009)

Avast uses 14,572 KB on my machine (in specs):







hope that helps


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 23, 2009)

avast 4.8! home edition


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like none of these "free" versions want to install on W2K3.  So, based on the fact I will be buying a AV license, which one has the smallest footprint/CPU utilisation.  Everyone is raving the new Norton 2009 as being a complete re-write and good. Or is that just marketing spam.

Without other good ideas, I'll reinstall McAfee Enterprise 8.7i.  It is great. But it is heavy. Not suited to a single core P3 512MB machine.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 23, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Looks like none of these "free" versions want to install on W2K3.  So, based on the fact I will be buying a AV license, which one has the smallest footprint/CPU utilisation.  Everyone is raving the new Norton 2009 as being a complete re-write and good. Or is that just marketing spam.
> 
> Without other good ideas, I'll reinstall McAfee Enterprise 8.7i.  It is great. But it is heavy. Not suited to a single core P3 512MB machine.



Nearly no desktop antivirus will install on a server OS.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 23, 2009)

I tried Norton 2009 and to me it's the same bloated crap Nortons always been.  I could tell a HUGE noticeable difference in system performance once I took Norton off and put Avast back on.  

Between Antivir and Avast system performance was about the same.  The only thing that made me go to Avast over Antivir is everytime Antivir Free updates you get a nagging popup to purchase Antivir, doesn't happen with Avast Home.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

Try NOD32 - best damn AV I've ever used, very discrete and uses next to nothing on resources - hard to believe I know.


----------

